# Celebrity hook-ups (WARNING DO NOT READ IF YOU LIKE PARIS HILTON)



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

*





*

*My ultimate celebrity crush Cristiano Ronaldo has been partying and fooling about with slut-bucket, herpes having Paris Hilton. 
*

*My fantasies of this man have ended with the likes of a bird like hoe. Yes I said it. 
*

*Paris looks like a bird, not the beautiful one that brings in the Spring season, but the one that feeds off of human garbage. 
*

*A pigeon if you will... No it's not my jealousy speaking. I just don't like pigeons which equals Paris. *

*So Cristiano Ronaldo may you itch and burn in peace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


*Today was a sad day.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


SOURCE


----------



## sassyclassy (Jun 11, 2009)

aww =( That sucks..how ironic..I was just reading about how he may transfer to Real Madrid and thinking he was hot haha


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah... it's known he sleeps around, but damn! Even a condom can't protect you from herpes... ewww...


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you know Paris Hilton has herpes?


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_How do you know Paris Hilton has herpes?_

 
How do you know she don't?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

I never claimed that she didn't. But you're pretty damn sure so I'm genuinely curious how you know?

How would you like it if other people went around and said YOU had herpes? It's not very nice when the tables are turned, is it? Spreading falsities is just making the world a worse place to be.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2009)

^ As much as I love her, I'm 98% sure she does...I think they posted medical documents obtained before (drug scrips and such) =(


----------



## Willa (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_How do you know she don't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honey, you can be disapointed that he hooked up with her, but was the ''herpes'' thing necessary? You don't know, maybe there are ladies in here who has it. 

I don't, but I know for sure that nobody wished for this


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I never claimed that she didn't. But you're pretty damn sure so I'm genuinely curious how you know?

How would you like it if other people went around and said YOU had herpes? It's not very nice when the tables are turned, is it? Spreading falsities is just making the world a worse place to be._

 

you can get mad if you want sweetheart... but surely, it was your choice to read this thread. It was your choice to comment. 

The world isn't perfect, never will be. This is a celebrity we're talking about, and what do they do with celebrities? I know you know this, but they dig into their health files and splatter it all over the news. Unless you don't watch the news. Which I hope you do.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^ As much as I love her, I'm 98% sure she does...I think they posted medical documents obtained before (drug scrips and such) =(_

 

exactly...!

when she went to jail they released her because of her "medical problem".  They later found out she needed her valtrex prescription...


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's the link

Y'all aint have to bring her out like that though.  I know a lot of people that have once contracted an STD, and by luck is was curable, sometimes people aren't that lucky though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't find Cris all that attractive...Probably cause Perez swoons over him all the time.  lol But you can give me David Beckham...The new Armani ads = sex


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Here's the link

Y'all aint have to bring her out like that though.  I know a lot of people that have once contracted an STD, and by luck is was curable, sometimes people aren't that lucky though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't find Cris all that attractive...Probably cause Perez swoons over him all the time.  lol But you can give me David Beckham...The new Armani ads = sex_

 
LOL yeah a lot of gays swoon over Cris.

David is hot as well. Him and Victoria are a hot couple. She was always my favorite spice girl.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2009)

I suppose the only thing that means is it's time for you to start looking for new fantasy eye candy... and that isn't really a terrible thing. Lots of good looking soccer hotties out there.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I suppose the only thing that means is it's time for you to start looking for new fantasy eye candy... and that isn't really a terrible thing. Lots of good looking soccer hotties out there._

 

this thread was suppose to be funny, how the f*** did it get serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beats me!

Anywho, I know right! lol Ricardo Quaresma is hot as well! here he is...


----------



## alka1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad you added the warning because.. I still don't understand all the hate for Paris. But have a nice day!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I'm glad you added the warning because.. I still don't understand all the hate for Paris. But have a nice day!_

 

LOL you too dear!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 11, 2009)

That sucks, but the question should be who hasn't done Paris...

Here's some more eyecandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fabio Cannavaro


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_That sucks, but the question should be who hasn't done Paris...

Here's some more eyecandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fabio Cannavaro 



_

 

what team does he play on and what ethnicity is he?


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 11, 2009)

Paris once said in an interview she's only had sex with two guys.

...
hahahahahah
ahahhahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahah
hahahahaha
hahahah
yeah..........


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_Paris once said in an interview she's only had sex with two guys.

...
hahahahahah
ahahhahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahah
hahahahaha
hahahah
yeah.........._

 

LMAO I remember that on Conan O'Brien.  Was she serious? lol


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2009)

Maybe I'm a lesbo but none of that "eye candy" is doing it for me at all...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

then yeah you're a lesbo...lol J/K


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*




*
_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_



_

 

They all look like the same person.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

LMAO...

I guess it's the European style..lol 
On TMZ, they refer to Cris as "Euro greasy". I didn't understand it until lately...lol


----------



## Willa (Jun 11, 2009)

Euro greasy fits perfectly IMO


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course.... LMBAO


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2009)

Yea, these guys aren't my type either. I like the Robert Pattinsons (ie thin pale boys) and the Edward Nortons of the world. ... And the Conan O'briens.

Thank fully, I don't think Paris has hooked up with any of those guys. 
Edward Norton was with Courtney Love though.... now thats pretty scary!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*




*

*My ultimate celebrity crush Cristiano Ronaldo has been partying and fooling about with slut-bucket, herpes having Paris Hilton. 
*

*My fantasies of this man have ended with the likes of a bird like hoe. Yes I said it. 
*

*Paris looks like a bird, not the beautiful one that brings in the Spring season, but the one that feeds off of human garbage. 
*

*A pigeon if you will... No it's not my jealousy speaking. I just don't like pigeons which equals Paris. *

*So Cristiano Ronaldo may you itch and burn in peace! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


*Today was a sad day.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


SOURCE_

 

Sorry, but calling bashing "fun" doesn't make it anything else than bashing.
If Paris was a member here and not a celebrity you might have been warned or banned for your insults. I personally can not understand why this thread is not closed.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Sorry, but calling bashing "fun" doesn't make it anything else than bashing.
If Paris was a member here and not a celebrity you might have been warned or banned for your insults. I personally can not understand why this thread is not closed._

 

why should it be closed? It's my opinions...

Obvious you missed the WARNING in the title...


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 12, 2009)

TO EACH HIS OWN.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_That sucks, but the question should be who hasn't done Paris...

Here's some more eyecandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fabio Cannavaro 



_

 
I see the full version of this poster EVERY SINGLE DAY and my face is always like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:d  rools:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:nod  s:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:happy  dance:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:naug  hty:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and a bit of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 for good measure.   It makes me smile regardless of how crap my day has been or how little sleep I've had. 

That's my only contribution to this thread


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_you can get mad if you want sweetheart... but surely, it was your choice to read this thread. It was your choice to comment. 

The world isn't perfect, never will be. This is a celebrity we're talking about, and what do they do with celebrities? I know you know this, but they dig into their health files and splatter it all over the news. Unless you don't watch the news. Which I hope you do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Celebrities are also human beings.  Would you like to post your medical records online?  If yes, please feel free to do so.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_exactly...!

when she went to jail they released her because of her "medical problem".  They later found out she needed her valtrex prescription..._

 
OK, now you know that she allegedly takes Valtrex (if the documents are indeed real, which is something that only Paris Hilton, her doctor and her pharmacist know).  A little research on Webmd tells me that Valtrex has uses other than to treat genital herpes, therefore, the fact that she allegedly takes Valtrex is not conclusive proof that she has genital herpes.

From Webmd: 

"Valacyclovir is used in children to treat cold sores (herpes labialis) and chickenpox (varicella zoster). It is used in adults to treat cold sores and shingles (herpes zoster). Valacyclovir does not cure these diseases, but it may decrease pain and help sores heal faster. Valacyclovir belongs to a class of medications known as antivirals.

Valacyclovir is also used to treat people with genital herpes who are currently having an outbreak. It can also be used to prevent an outbreak (suppressive therapy). This medication helps control symptoms, but does not cure the disease or prevent infection of sexual partners."

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_this thread was suppose to be funny, how the f*** did it get serious? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beats me!..._

 
Probably because it isn't fun.  See below:  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Sorry, but calling bashing "fun" doesn't make it anything else than bashing......._

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_why should it be closed? It's my opinions...

Obvious you missed the WARNING in the title... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If a thread violates the TOS or takes a turn where it gets nasty and pointless, it will be closed.

Regardless of it being "your opinion" and posting a warning in the title, the content of the thread needs to stay within the TOS.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 12, 2009)

If this thread is a pain to what a few members? LMAO 

then these three members shouldn't post to it or ever be worried about it. This is a message board, and I was aware we had the freedom to post what we want. 

SO why the attitude? 

so why are women acting as if this was the first time they came across a thread they didn't agree with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to encounter a thread that I didn't like? I wouldn't click on it. It's as simple as that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: and I see the same ones that don't like the thread are continuously posting to it. yeah, that's smart...


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 12, 2009)

The poster above you is a moderator.

It is her job to uphold the TOS of the site, and not allow content to be posted that is against the terms of service we all agreed to by creating an account.


----------



## rbella (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_The world isn't perfect, never will be. This is a celebrity we're talking about, and what do they do with celebrities? I know you know this, *but they dig into their health files and splatter it all over the news. Unless you don't watch the news. Which I hope you do.*



_

 
I do, but I don't see stuff about Paris Hilton on the news that I watch.  Are you talking about TMZ or something?  I'm so out of the loop.  I try to keep up, but my old fart ass just can't.

Those dudes aren't my type.  I can see the attraction.  But, I like them without lube on their entire body.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_If this thread is a pain to what a few members? LMAO 

then these three members shouldn't post to it or ever be worried about it. This is a message board, and I was aware we had the freedom to post what we want. 

SO why the attitude? 

so why are women acting as if this was the first time they came across a thread they didn't agree with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to encounter a thread that I didn't like? I wouldn't click on it. It's as simple as that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: and I see the same ones that don't like the thread are continuously posting to it. yeah, that's smart..._

 
You need to slow your roll.  You've got just about a hair too much attitude and defensiveness, and you're awful quick to pull the name calling trigger. 

It won't fly around here, that's not the type of community we are.
Name calling, attacking, etc. isn't cool.  You've created several threads of this kind, and trust me, it reflects FAR worse on your character than it does the object of your anger. 

It also speaks volumes that you're angry about someone you'll never meet having sex with someone else you'll never meet because the first someone you'll never meet was the object of your fantasies.

Surely if you can pretend he would be interested in you, you can pretend he wouldn't be interested in her.


----------



## rbella (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## rbella (Jun 12, 2009)

candi, why would you write this in your siggy?

maldito estas azadas son falsos
mierda de este sitio web  =

damn these hoes are false (fake, rather) fuck this website

Why not just say it in English in a post?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Rude!


----------



## Willa (Jun 12, 2009)

Omg...
I feel like I'm back in highschool!!! hahaha


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not a lesbo and they don't do anyting for me either. They look a little sweet to me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 12, 2009)

*sniff sniff* Do I smell a soon to be closed thread?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_I guess it's the European style..lol 
On TMZ, they refer to Cris as "Euro greasy". I didn't understand it until lately...lol_

 
Euro Greasy, huh? They look like the European equivilant to Guido Douchebags.The guy in the nike shirt is _sorta kinda a little bit_ hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The only problem I have with this topic is that when you start a thread in the Chatter or Entertainment subforums, it usually means you want to start some sort of discussion. There's really nothing to discuss here. 
We get it: Paris Hilton's a slut. We've all known this since 2004.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_If this thread is a pain to what a few members? LMAO 

then these three members shouldn't post to it or ever be worried about it. This is a message board, and I was aware we had the freedom to post what we want. 

SO why the attitude? 

so why are women acting as if this was the first time they came across a thread they didn't agree with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to encounter a thread that I didn't like? I wouldn't click on it. It's as simple as that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: and I see the same ones that don't like the thread are continuously posting to it. yeah, that's smart..._

 
It doesn't matter how many people find it a "pain".   It is a matter of it following the TOS and being within the spirit of Specktra.  You do have the freedom to post whatever you want, so long as it is within the TOS.  That said, not everyone will agree with your POV.  That's organic to discourse. 

I failed to see anywhere that I gave you attitude.  I just gave you some information.   You've thrown a good amount of attitude around in this thread and quite frankly, I doubt anyone appreciates it or that it serves any purpose.  

Just because a person doesn't like something said within a thread, it does not mean they should not read it or post in it.  The point of these threads is to discuss, whether you agree with a topic or not.

Again, we keep posting, because it is a discussion.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_you're angry about someone you'll never meet having sex with someone else you'll never meet because the first someone you'll never meet was the object of your fantasies.

Surely if you can pretend he would be interested in you, you can pretend he wouldn't be interested in her._

 
This right here....made me Holla, Spit and almost outgas I was laughing so damn hard!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shimmer can sum that sh*t up for ya for real!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This right here....made me Holla, Spit and almost outgas I was laughing so damn hard!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shimmer can sum that sh*t up for ya for real!_

 
Merely pointing out the juvenile stupidity of the situation.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 12, 2009)

lol oh dear im not going say anything i'll be nice



 ... but anyways wasn't paris dating doug from the hills like a few weeks ago


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 13, 2009)

that was a few weeks ago. she's apparently moved on.

these guys vaguely remind me of the gotti boys... you know "growing up gotti"
uggh.

i suppose its the very tanned, very gelled hair look


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_If this thread is a pain to what a few members? LMAO 

then these three members shouldn't post to it or ever be worried about it. This is a message board, and I was aware we had the freedom to post what we want. 

SO why the attitude? 

so why are women acting as if this was the first time they came across a thread they didn't agree with? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I were to encounter a thread that I didn't like? I wouldn't click on it. It's as simple as that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: and I see the same ones that don't like the thread are continuously posting to it. yeah, that's smart..._

 
Oh wow...

I clicked on this thread because I was interested in what was so bad that it needed a warning (and I'm not a fan of Paris anyway), yet I wasnt prepared for the aggressive attitude that seems to be prevailing in this thread - it's not something that I generally expect to come across on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just becuase this is a message board does not give anyone the freedom to post whatever they want - the ability to post on this forum requires your request to join the forum and initial approval of your profile by mods/admin, hence posting is a privilege, not a right, and the rules need to be respected.

Just food for thought, but even though only a few people have commented on this, I'm sure there are many more who are thinking what the mods and others have posted but do not want to get involved.


----------



## angi (Jun 13, 2009)

IMO Ronaldo is not attractive because of his attitude, and on pitch theatrics, which show his considerable lack of respect for others, or for playing a game fairly. 

Therefore, it was not much of a suprise to see that he had hooked up with Paris. Obviously, I cannot comment on her actual personality, as I don't know her personally, but she comes across as a person with very similar values and attitude to Ronaldo. 

So, while I appreciate that he may be an ultimate crush in terms of eye candy, lets appreciate that for what it is, simply someone to look at and appreciate for their looks. In terms of him as a person, I think it was pretty clear the type of person that he is through the way he acts, and as such I think it's unfair to effectively 'blame' Paris for something that is ultimately attributable to his character and was pretty clear before these actions. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn, chill.. as someone pointed out earlier, it's not as if you were gonna meet him in real life.

There's no need to be so rude and aggressive..

On a lighter note, the first 2 are just yummy


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 13, 2009)

They're pretty, I guess, but too jock-ish for my liking. I like pale rock stars. Give me Billie Joe Armstrong any day!

And what's funny to me, is that if this were a male celeb doing the same thing Paris was doing but with a female athlete we probably wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Damn, chill.. as someone pointed out earlier, it's not as if you were gonna meet him in real life.

There's no need to be so rude and aggressive..

On a lighter note, the first 2 are just yummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ita,and yeah i think those guys are hot!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 13, 2009)

WTF PARIS HILTON DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A BIRD??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





She looks like a prawn yo.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_How do you know she don't? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha !


----------



## Fairybelle (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_They all look like the same person._

 








 Sooooo true!!! I burst out laughing when I read this!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah those guys in the piccies are not doing it for me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm with Mabelle and say you can give me edward norton and robert pattinson anyday... with a bit of christian bale on the side!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_WTF PARIS HILTON DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A BIRD??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





She looks like a prawn yo._


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah those guys in the piccies are not doing it for me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm with Mabelle and say you can give me edward norton and robert pattinson anyday... with a bit of christian bale on the side!_

 
Oh Hellssss yes! How did i leave out Christian Bale and his sweet sweet angery hotness? He was freakin Batman!


On a weird side note; i named my Christmas tree Christian Bale.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2009)

hee hee! must be an awesome christmas tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bale is super hot in american physco... although i think he's hot in the machinest - i really do have iti bad for him!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 14, 2009)

lmaoooo this is hilarious!!! just cracks me up!


----------



## User27 (Jun 14, 2009)

I never thought that herpes could anger so many people. Luckily IRL I don't have it but me and a couple of friends have a tag game....we text each others' phones or leave messages reminding each other to take their Valtrex. It's all based on an old joke from the campus that this guy had a crush on me and he would give me herpes....the joke stuck with us. Kind of juvenile and my bf always hated the reference especially when Dik calls 2 am for my Valtrex reminder, usually when intoxicated & I just don't answer that late. I never thought it was offensive but after reading this, it would be hella awkward to be joking about something that serious and somebody around us really having it getting embarrassed about something they can't prevent now. This thread just killed a 3 year old joke but it's probably for the better...I was always afraid karma was gonna kick my ass for making a joke of it anyways.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 14, 2009)

After I posted the medical papers I was driving to work today like, "hold up, maybe it valtrex is one of those medicines that is used for other purposes" but someone already beat me to it on that lol.

^I kinda do think it's a serious matter, just because I myself have caught something being the dumb young girl who believes her bf loves her and he'd never cheat yadda yadda.  Of course I work up real quick after that scare and thank god I got treated/cured.

I like Paris, I don't see anything wrong with her.  One of my good friends and I sometimes have the whole I'm Nicole, he's Paris thing going.  I just remember a couple years ago them finding her records from one of her abandoned storage boxes or something like that and it being said.  I don't follow it nor judge it because we all have our mistakes.  So if she does or doesn't I do apologize, when I thought about it later, I should've known better because my mom's a nurse and we have the conversations about different drugs/different uses every once and a while.  Don't ask lol.  Bad bf/friend choices mixed with curiosity about their doings.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hee hee! must be an awesome christmas tree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bale is super hot in American psycho... although i think he's hot in the machinest - i really do have iti bad for him!_

 
A Fantastic Christmas tree!!

I watched American Psycho, and man was it weird. He was a bit too muscley and bronzed and shiny for me... but that face! Roowwww! Have you seen reign of Fire? It was a lot better than i thought! And he is soooo sexy in it.

I watched it with my bf, and we both agreed, the most unsettling scene was when he was having the 3some and was looking at the camera flexing his muscles. So bizarre!


----------



## Glow (Jun 15, 2009)

I really don't like it when people use STD's as an insult, or a derogatory statement. I have herpes... As long as you're being safe (ie telling your partners ahead of time, taking valtrex [which Paris DID have the prescription for], not having sex during an outbreak], herpes isn't that big a deal...

Just putting that out there.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

^ I have a friend that has it and I feel the same way as you do...No one knows the reasons as to why a person may have it and it really pisses me off when people judge....it's a disease....and it shouldn't be used to degrade anyone just like no other disease is used to. Good for you for speaking up, if more people spoke up to this kind of derogatory treatment the world would be a better place....But most like to join in the laughter and humilation of others like they could never have any type of disease.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

i am in TEARS right now over this thread. lol! but i feel i have to agree with the bulk of what i've read stating that it's someone that will never be met hooking up with someone else who will never be met. i just didn't understand all the anger about it.
and it sucks that this woman has herpes but i just didnt' understand the one person saying it was wrong to bring up the fact that she's got a STD but in the same commment post her prescription for the medicine!! lol!!


LMFAO @ SHIMMER: "you need to slow your roll" HAHAHAHAHAHA! it was a true statement but very funny


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_.No one knows the reasons as to why a person may have it and it really pisses me off when people judge....it's a disease....and it shouldn't be used to degrade anyone._

 
true dat. there are plenty of circumstances where the person who is passing it along is either selfish and doesn't tell their partner or don't even know they have it.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_A Fantastic Christmas tree!!

I watched American Psycho, and man was it weird. He was a bit too muscley and bronzed and shiny for me... but that face! Roowwww! Have you seen reign of Fire? It was a lot better than i thought! And he is soooo sexy in it.

I watched it with my bf, and we both agreed, the most unsettling scene was when he was having the 3some and was looking at the camera flexing his muscles. So bizarre!_

 
lol! my hubby always takes the mickey outta that scene! and sometimes starts flexing his muscles (or lack of them!) to make me laugh! i can never listen to susudio and not think of that scene! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and no i haven't seen reign of fire but maybe i should!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i am in TEARS right now over this thread. lol! but i feel i have to agree with the bulk of what i've read stating that it's someone that will never be met hooking up with someone else who will never be met. i just didn't understand all the anger about it.
and it sucks that this woman has herpes but i just didnt' understand the one person saying it was wrong to bring up the fact that she's got a STD but in the same commment post her prescription for the medicine!! lol!!


LMFAO @ SHIMMER: "you need to slow your roll" HAHAHAHAHAHA! it was a true statement but very funny_

 
I sense you're talking about me?  Whatever, it is wrong but I was saying yes, she has it, there's proof, end of story, and it is wrong to make fun of her for it.  But like I did say Valtrex can be used for other things so the prescription doesn't really mean much.  And I did apologize for that.  So back up.  Anyone could've just had googled it.  I posted it to try to calm the argument, not make fun of her, I just said that I love Paris, and I am a celebrity gossip buff, but I don't take it to psycho matters.  I thought it was sad that they found her personal stuff, but at the same time she wasn't making payments on the storage box then...I know a guy personally that buys these things he's a friend of the family.  Shit happens.  Paris is still my bitch, I've dealt with having a STD, I know having your business thrown around sucks, I was just thinking this morning about how I hated this random girl telling people about how I'm bisexual, but you know that's the world.  At the end of the day I'd like to think that it's flattering someone cares about me that much to broadcast my business, as I'm SURE Paris does too.  Done.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I sense you're talking about me? Whatever, it is wrong but I was saying yes, she has it, there's proof, end of story, and it is wrong to make fun of her for it. But like I did say Valtrex can be used for other things so the prescription doesn't really mean much. And I did apologize for that. So back up. Anyone could've just had googled it. I posted it to try to calm the argument, not make fun of her, I just said that I love Paris, and I am a celebrity gossip buff, but I don't take it to psycho matters. I thought it was sad that they found her personal stuff, but at the same time she wasn't making payments on the storage box then...I know a guy personally that buys these things he's a friend of the family. Shit happens. Paris is still my bitch, I've dealt with having a STD, I know having your business thrown around sucks, I was just thinking this morning about how I hated this random girl telling people about how I'm bisexual, but you know that's the world. At the end of the day I'd like to think that it's flattering someone cares about me that much to broadcast my business, as I'm SURE Paris does too. Done._

 
um calm down??
it is not that serious! geez! wasn't even attacking you
i thought it was funny personally but thanks for putting the negative tone on it. 
"done" 
????
wow.....


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2009)

Out on a limb....

I LOVE Paris!!! She's famous because of the way she is. And that's fine by me


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I sense you're talking about me? Whatever, it is wrong but I was saying yes, she has it, there's proof, end of story, and it is wrong to make fun of her for it. But like I did say Valtrex can be used for other things so the prescription doesn't really mean much. And I did apologize for that. So back up. Anyone could've just had googled it. I posted it to try to calm the argument, not make fun of her, I just said that I love Paris, and I am a celebrity gossip buff, but I don't take it to psycho matters. I thought it was sad that they found her personal stuff, but at the same time she wasn't making payments on the storage box then...I know a guy personally that buys these things he's a friend of the family. Shit happens. Paris is still my bitch, I've dealt with having a STD, I know having your business thrown around sucks, I was just thinking this morning about how I hated this random girl telling people about how I'm bisexual, but you know that's the world. At the end of the day I'd like to think that it's flattering someone cares about me that much to broadcast my business, as I'm SURE Paris does too. Done._

 
^^ Girl it's life...people talked about Jesus Christ.....

Pulling out my favorite quote again 

Great Minds Discuss Ideas; Average Minds Discuss Events; Small Minds Discuss People.

This thread was stupid to begin with...All pretend romances...weird .....I don't think anyone is personally attacking anyone...well except for Paris lol ...which I'm sure she is used to it and it gets her paid at the end of the day....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_ *So back up.*_

 
wow. just saw that comment. you REALLY need to calm down....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Girl it's life...people talked about Jesus Christ.....

Pulling out my favorite quote again 

Great Minds Discuss Ideas; Average Minds Discuss Events; Small Minds Discuss People.

This thread was stupid to begin with.....I don't think anyone is personally attacking anyone...well except for Paris lol ...which I'm sure she is used to it_

 
very well said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and exactly my point


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 15, 2009)

Well who else could you have been talking about? *I* was the one who posted the link.  Sorry if I got mad for a second but I was like really? I had already apologized about over looking the fact that Valtrex could be used for other things and I might've been wrong.  And that I liked Paris.  

I know Tish, it is life and I'm still dealing with it, but just today I was thinking omg the nerve of that girl... don't even know why it crossed my mind...sometimes I get in moods like that.

Like I'm saying again sorryyy it's hard to set your tone through the internet.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ we all get in those moods....It's called being Human ....I wouldn't sweat it


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_Well who else could you have been talking about? *I* was the one who posted the link. Sorry if I got mad for a second but I was like really? I had already apologized about over looking the fact that Valtrex could be used for other things and I might've been wrong. And that I liked Paris. 

I know Tish, it is life and I'm still dealing with it, but just today I was thinking omg the nerve of that girl... don't even know why it crossed my mind...sometimes I get in moods like that.

Like I'm saying again sorryyy it's hard to set your tone through the internet._

 
um, i was *DEFINITELY* talking about you. don't know where you got that i said i wasn't referring to you from. but yes, i meant you.
also, what i said exactly was that i thought it was funny that you did that. you don't have to apologize for anything! i said i thought it was FUNNY! hell, it is funny! i understand you were posting that link to verify the info which is fine. this is now my third time saying it. i didn't say you were wrong or right. maybe you have a different sense of humor than i do but if i did that and somebody pointed it out i'd be laughing myself.

it is hard sometimes to set a tone but when you're throwing statements like *"so back up"* you're pretty much setting the tone.
my comment wasn't to be taken that seriously because this isn't a  serious subject to begin with. i read this whole thread crackin up and i stated that in the first post i left....


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread reminds me of an argument I got into with my best friend in 4th grade over who would be the pretend girlfriend of Benny from The Sandlot...
She called her mom and had her come pick her up because I "stole her boyfriend".

...again. this was in 4th grade.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_This thread reminds me of an argument I got into with my best friend in 4th grade over who would be the pretend girlfriend of Benny from The Sandlot...
*She called her mom and had her come pick her up because I "stole her boyfriend".*

...again. this was in 4th grade._


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 15, 2009)

this is what we were fighting over.


eat your hearts out, ladies.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ lol!!!! he was like super hot


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^ lol!!!! he was like super hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know. We almost hit each other. It was THAT serious.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 15, 2009)

Deep breath time.  We should never let Paris Hilton cause an arguement.  Just say no.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2009)

this doesn't really have anything to do with the initial topic...but we watched "repo" last night and i honestly don't think they could've picked anyone better than paris to play amber sweets. it seemed like it just came naturally to her...


----------



## User27 (Jun 15, 2009)

YouTube - The Mean Kitty Song

How can anyone be angry after that? Awwww.........


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 16, 2009)

YouTube - cute bunny


Cute bunny says: "stop fighting and watch me eatzmy currot"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

lmfao!!  you guys are crazy for posting these "mean kitty" and "cute bunny" vids


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2009)

What about this one!

YouTube - Kitten Surprise!! (how to break up a cat fight) THE ORIGINAL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

disgustingly hilarious!


----------



## User27 (Jun 16, 2009)

YouTube - Perez Hilton - "The Clap"

Re: Celebrity hook-ups (WARNING ONLY WATCH IF YOU LIKE PEREZ HILTON)

This song is the shiznit if you're having a bad day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a toss up between this and Hey Little Sparta....it's like a daily dose of amusement. I think that damn chorus to Hey Little Sparta gets stuck in my head too often though. I'm scared.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_What about this one!

YouTube - Kitten Surprise!! (how to break up a cat fight) THE ORIGINAL_

 
That is hilarious and unfortunately something I have seen way too often.  I love my kitties though.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_YouTube - Perez Hilton - "The Clap"

Re: Celebrity hook-ups (WARNING ONLY WATCH IF YOU LIKE PEREZ HILTON)

This song is the shiznit if you're having a bad day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a toss up between this and Hey Little Sparta....it's like a daily dose of amusement. I think that damn chorus to Hey Little Sparta gets stuck in my head too often though. I'm scared. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great video, funny as hell.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 17, 2009)

awww kittens and bunnies


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 18, 2009)

I know this is a little late but... Honestly, who CARES if she has herpes? Anyone can get herpes, not just "sluts".

Also, why isn't anyone calling *him* out on this? Why do we have to call HER the herpes slut?


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 18, 2009)

I know a girl that got HPV (genital warts) the FIRST TIME she ever had sex.

I definitely wouldnt call her a slut since she had just lost her virginity.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I know this is a little late but... Honestly, who CARES if she has herpes? Anyone can get herpes, not just "sluts".

Also, why isn't anyone calling *him* out on this? Why do we have to call HER the herpes slut?_

 

to be honest, i feel like the term "slut" just automatically got branded on her when her sex tape came out. just like kim.

i think the OP threw in the whole "herpes slut" thing because she heard she was sleeping with that guy she likes and she prob already doesn't like paris or something. i personally don't feel either need to be called out for being sluts or sleeping around because it's not that deep.

and yes, you were HELLA late. lol!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2009)

she's not a slut for sleeping around.
she's a slut because that's how she defines her own self, and validates herself.


----------



## Willa (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she's not a slut for sleeping around.
she's a slut because that's how she defines her own self, and validates herself._

 
Exactly
Also, she needs to grow up a bit IMO
But honestly, acting the way she does... I wouldnt like to be in her head. She must be soooo f*cked up (sorry for the bad words).


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she's not a slut for sleeping around.
she's a slut because that's how she defines her own self, and validates herself._

 
i guess that's true.....

so cupcakex, THIS is why she's called a slut. lol!!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

Attachment 9011

Just because it's cute.


...and...um...can I have Dave Navarro..? Pls?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sure there are a lot of people...including people in this thread that carry themselves or have carried themselves  in the same manner or similar as Paris....it's just that their life is not in the public eye so they don't get called out publicly. I mean if she is happy with how her life is and enjoys doing what she does...Who cares...it's her life and she chooses to live it like she wants...good, bad or indifferent. Judge and be Judged not...As long as she is not waking up in my bed I couldn't give a flying fart.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 19, 2009)

But the other guy apparently sleeps around as well.. Why isn't he a slut too? Not really part of the thread, but I just had to ask as I'm curious.


And Tish, I laughed out loud a little too hard at the last part of your last reply.. I would DIE if I woke up and found Paris Hilton next to me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2009)

because he's a walking talking slimeball euro douche. 

Which isn't a compliment.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 20, 2009)

True, true.

:shrug: I'm not trying to sound like an uppity hardass, but it takes two to tango and I think unfortuneatly a lot of people forget that.


----------



## User27 (Jun 20, 2009)

****


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jun 21, 2009)

As far as STD rumors, I don't think it's anyone's business who has what STD unless you're sleeping with them.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_As far as STD rumors, I don't think it's anyone's business who has what STD unless you're sleeping with them._

 
true true true


----------



## frocher (Jun 22, 2009)

....


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2009)

Not sure what being European has to do with someone being a douche bag or a slimeball. :/


----------



## Meisje (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think they were meant to be linked, just a string of descriptive words. Sort of like I'm a pale, chubby Canadian. Not that all Canadians are pale and chubby.

It's already been mentioned, but Valtrex can be used to treat other stuff, including shingles, which is not an STD. Plus, I'm a graphic artist / Photoshopper and I could totally take a scan of a prescription form like and make it say anything I wanted.

I find Paris gross, btw. For many reasons, the most weighty being that she's a spoiled brat who has nothing better to do than dress herself and create petty rivalries with her friends, the second being that she promotes herself as dumb and oversexed because she seems to think those are good qualities to have.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 24, 2010)

You can catch an STI /get preggers ur first time slapping skin, does that make u a slut because so?
Lay off Paris Hilton guys! I like her!!! 
Or better worded properly, I like watching her on TV and her goofiness


----------

